
A Puzzle of Clever Connections Nears a Happy End - pavel_lishin
https://www.quantamagazine.org/a-puzzle-of-clever-connections-nears-a-happy-end-20170530/
======
triplesec
As soon as Ronald Graham turned up it wasn't surprisinng that this was related
to Ramsey Theory, even as a non-mathematician. Graham's Number is such a
wonderfully large thing that introduced me to tetration and up-arrow notation.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graham%27s_number](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graham%27s_number)

------
ehsquared
I like the terms "cup" and "cap". They correspond to the LaTeX shortcuts \cup
and \cap for set union (∪) and set intersection (∩).

